# Just A Few Tools I Said To The 710!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Item No 320849886387 !



Mike


----------



## Narla (Sep 1, 2011)

Gulp :stop:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in love


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thats the one you show to the missus, before buying the ones you really want/need. Well over-priced imho.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Â£60 in postage


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW that seller has some fine tools :notworthy:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Too nice to use.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Too nice to use.

Hi.

I agree, !!

I would be afraid to use them, Deffo overkill for me. But for a Very Very high end fixer I suppose image is everything.

I use easily replaceable tools that I wouldn,t loose sleep over if they get damaged or misplaced.

I sleep very nicely now Thankyou .


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

i did like the "similar items" ad at the bottom, 20 pc new watch repiar tool kit, Â£16.95 with free P&P much more like it! :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Have you seen the price of the springbar tool!


----------

